# صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي (2)



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

سلام ونعمة

دا الجزء التاني من صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي

واللي كان الجزء الاول منها هنا

صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي




















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2009)

*اكيييييييييييد روعة طبعا زى كل تصميماتك يا عسل
تسلم ايدك يا فرووووشة
بعد اذنك لو ممكن تعمليلى صورة للانبا كاراس السائح​*



*وتكتبيلى عليها وعد رب المجد لقديسه الحبيب​**" أما انت يا حبيبى كاراس فكل انسان يعرفك سيرتك ويذكر اسمك على الارض فيكون معه سلامى واحسبه مجمع قربانا او بخورا او زيتا او شمعا تذكارا لاسمك انا اعوضه اضعافا فى ملكوت السماوات وكل من يشبع جائعا او يسقى عطشانا او يكسى عريانا او يأوى غريبا باسمك انا اعوضه اضعافا فى ملكوتى ومن يكتب سيرتك المقدسة اكتب اسمه فى سفر الحياة وكل من يعمل رحمة فى يوم تذكارك أعطيه ما لا تراه عين ومال لم تسمع به اذن وما لم يخطر على قلب بشر "*​*مش لازم طبعا تكتبيه كله اختارى انتى بقى وانا واثقة فيكى يا فروشتى
سورى هتعبك معايا​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اكيييييييييييد روعة طبعا زى كل تصميماتك يا عسل​*
> *تسلم ايدك يا فرووووشة*
> *بعد اذنك لو ممكن تعمليلى صورة للانبا كاراس السائح*​
> 
> ...






ها اية رايك ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2009)

> ها اية رايك ؟​


*بسم الصليب عليكى يا حبوبتى*
*بجد روووووووووعة ميرسى ليكى بجد *
*ربنا يباركك يا فروشتى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

_*تصاميم رائعة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى يا حبوبتى*
> 
> *بجد روووووووووعة ميرسى ليكى بجد *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك يا فروشتى*​


 ميرسي يا سكر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> _*تصاميم رائعة​*_
> _*تسلم ايديكى*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​




ميرسي يا حبيبتي


----------



## H O P A (29 مايو 2009)

*تحفة كالعادة ,,, بس طلب صغير قد كدة ,,, ممكن يا فراشة المرة الجاية تستعملي الشكل دة ,,,






هيبقي شكلها احلي ,,,*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

هوبا قصدك على الحواف ؟​


----------



## H O P A (29 مايو 2009)

*عايز اقولك علي حاجة ,,, بس الأول قوليلي انتي بتعملي ايه علشان تعملي المستطيل اللي بيبقي فيها ... الصورة و الكلام ؟؟؟*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

انت لما تظلل صورة فيهم شوف حجمها على بعض

بيبقى بالحجم دا واعبية لون من اختياري و اقسمة نصة باداة التحديد اصغرة يعني

بس واكتب في الحتة دي اللي متلونة


----------



## H O P A (29 مايو 2009)

*اوكي شوية و تابعي الرسالة اللي هبعتهالك ,,, *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

اووووووووكشن ​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*جميلة يا فراشة فعلا *
*تسلم ايدك*
*كان نفسى اديلك تقييم*
*بس اكيد انشالة متى سمح ذلك*
*ليكى عندى واحدة يا ستى*
*ههههههههه*
*تسلم ايدك فعلا على ها الابداع *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا دكتورنا الجميل يا مغرقني تقييمات ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

*



دكتورنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 وهانت عليكى تقوليها يا فراشة*
*بقى انا بقولك تقيم ووانتى تقوليلى كدة *
*هههههههه*
*ما يجيش من بعد خيرك علينا يا فراشة صدقينى*
*ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك*​


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2009)

*حقيقى مش عارفة اقولك اية واشكرك ازاى
تستاهلى احلى تقييم بجد بس للاسف مش نافع
اديهولك دلوقتى لكن هديهولك برضه ههههه

ثانكس يا قمر
ولو ناوية تعملى تانى قوليلى
ما انا متعبه بقى
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

فتوت يا قمر اؤمرني دنا اعمل مخصوص علشانك 

بس اوعي تنسي التقييم ههههههههه​ 
نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي​ 
و دكتور جوجو ميرسي كلك زوووووق بجد ​


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

مرسي يافراشتي الجميلة 
يسلمولي ايديكي ياعسل 
مرسي خالص علي صورة الانبا مكاريوس وتماف فرحت بيهم قوي 
يسوع يعوضك حبيبتي
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

العفو يا بيبو حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*بجد بجد مبدعة  في تصاميمك يا فوشي

الرب يبارك في كل اعمال يمينك يا عسل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا راجعا حبيبتي ​


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2009)

*فرحت بيهم اوووووووووووى يا فراشه

حقيقى ربنا يعوووض تعبك ده

سلم ايدك يا قمر

تعيشى وتعمليلنا*​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يافراشة
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
تستحقي اجمل تقييم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يونيو 2009)

*حلوووووووووين اووووووي يا فروشة
تسلم ايديك يا قمر​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

رووووووووعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على التصميم 

لو ينفع اديكى تقييم تانى ما كنتش اتأخر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *فرحت بيهم اوووووووووووى يا فراشه*​
> 
> *حقيقى ربنا يعوووض تعبك ده*​
> *سلم ايدك يا قمر*​
> ...


 



m a r i a m قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد يافراشة
> ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
> تستحقي اجمل تقييم​


 



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلوووووووووين اووووووي يا فروشة​*
> *تسلم ايديك يا قمر *​


 



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا فراشه
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ...




ميرسي كتير على محبتكم وتشجيعكم المستمر ليا

محبتي للجميع 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2009)

شكلهم رائع
تسلمى يا قمر ويخليكى وتصميمى حاجات حلوة كتير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سكرة ​


----------



## amad_almalk (7 يونيو 2009)

صور رائعه
مرسيىى علي الصور يا فراشه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا عماد

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*الله عليكى يا فروش*
*لما بتبدعى*
*مرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *الله عليكى يا فروش*
> *لما بتبدعى*
> *مرسى يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسي على مروركم الجميل المشجع ​


----------



## bent almalk (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## تامر ابن البابا (12 يونيو 2009)

مرسى على الصور الرائعة وكمان صورة اللواء ابى سيفين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


>


 


تامر ابن البابا قال:


> مرسى على الصور الرائعة وكمان صورة اللواء ابى سيفين


ميرسي جدا جدا جدا ​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا سكراية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## dodo jojo (10 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> دا الجزء التاني من صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي
> 
> ...



وااااااااااااااوووو تحفه يا فوشى جمال جداااا فرحت بيهم اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك وينمى موهبتك ونشوف ابداعاتك كمان وكمان:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## dodo jojo (10 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> دا الجزء التاني من صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي
> 
> ...



وااااااااااااوووو يا فوشى بجد رووووووعه جمال جدااااا ربنا يبارك موهبتك ونشوف ابداعاتك كمان وكمان


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
تسلم ايدك تصميم جميل جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أغسطس 2009)

حلويين يافراشة أوي أوي أوي ..

متيجي تسعديني في طلبات تصميم الصور والتوقيعات ...
​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

رووووووووووعة يا فراشي

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------

